# MRI code help



## Michele1229 (Aug 25, 2009)

hello!
i need some help! i started working in a diabetes and endocrinology practice and need to do precerts. 

i need the cpt code/codes for the following:

MRI of brain and pituitary/sella with N
and without gadolinium

can anyone help me?
i was looking at the 70551 - 70553 codes but not sure if that is all i need or if i need others to add to it to complete what is being asked. 

thanks!


----------



## chembree (Aug 25, 2009)

I would use 70553 MRI w/ wo contrast because the pituitary/sella is seen with this exam


----------



## prabha (Aug 25, 2009)

70553 is the correct code.


----------



## blonde01 (Apr 13, 2016)

Agree with 70553 as well.


----------

